# Opinions on this stud.



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

http://avalonpoodles.tripod.com/id11.html

Ch. Avalons Atlantis (Tyler)

He actually looks really good to me. Good pedigree (perhaps a little linebred?), good health testing, he is 9-10 years old and obviously still in great health. He will be the sire of a possible litter i am considering.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

He is beautiful !


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

I think he is lovely. As a BIS winner, though, he has not been used a lot. Why? Perhaps it is just because his owner is very, very picky about who she breeds him to. 

Health wise, he looks good. At age 10 you sure have the opportunity to go out and talk to some of the other breeders who have used him over the years to ask about what he produced. Looking back into his pedigree, I would think that SA and possibly Bloat (Gordon) might be your biggest concern.


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

He looks good, he is 10 turns 11 this year 
Is see on PHR that a lot of dogs in his pedigree have produced SA

do you have a picture of your female?


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

> do you have a picture of your female?


No, i am not breeding TO him!  I am looking into getting a puppy from a breeding he will sire.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

He is a very handsome boy!!! I have not gone and looked at his pedigree or health related things on PHR, but he is definately a looker!!


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

bigpoodleperson said:


> No, i am not breeding TO him!  I am looking into getting a puppy from a breeding he will sire.


ok well then I will change the question. Who is the dam of the litter?


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

Hey, that's in my neck of the woods...kinda. 


When I was looking for a poodle, before I decided to rescue, the Greater Milwaukee Poodle Club actually referred me to Avalon.


----------



## Moxie (Jan 25, 2010)

He is a beautiful dog,no doubt! I guess I would ask,you are getting a pup for a pet or for possible breeding some day? I took a quick peek at the pedigree on poodle pedigree. I do know there are some health issues with some of the lines in there,but in EVERY std poodle as well.LOL On the Health Registry you could find some more info on this. For some reason,without looking, Lake Cove is ringing a bell and Pinafore President. I do know there are health issues in Whisperwind,Magnum PI and Eaton Affirmed. But,heck,they are OLD big time dogs back there and they are in some of my pedigrees too.LOL It is an impressive pedigree and tested lines.It is just some of the health issues are not things there are tests for.My first boy Ryan,had these dogs in his pedigree and we just lost him in 07 just before his 14th B-Day!! I'm sure you will LOVE a puppy from that boy! Good Luck!! Moxie


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Thanks. I am looking for a pet performance poodle.


----------

